# MNS - Magnis Energy Technologies



## System (25 September 2014)

On September 25th, 2014, Uranex Limited (UNX) changed its name and ASX code to Magnis Resources Limited (MNS).

Previous discussion of Uranex Limited can be found in the UNX thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2954


----------



## Funda-Struck (28 February 2015)

2 x binding offtake agreements signed, 1 with sinosteel for 100,000 tons per year, 1 with SINOMA for 80,000 tons per year.

 MOU with China Railway for development of the project for targeted project development this year. General manager of China Railway:
“We view the graphite that Nachu can produce as the best in the
 world. With our vast experience in Tanzania and other Africa area, we look forward to working with Magnis Resources to construct the world’s most significant and profitable graphite mining operation.”

Currently in Trading Halt, pending Finance announcement. Should open considerably higher on Tuesday on the announcement, more than likely an MOU conditional on environmental approvals.

Good Luck all Holders!


----------



## piggybank (29 May 2016)

Friday's action I thought warranted me to update this thread. However, there wasn't any news released (4 to the market) that I thought warranted the 11% increase on the day.


​
It appears after a few weeks of consolidation it has taken another jump up and with the largest volume seen in 3 weeks. The histogram is on the up and it appears it may break above the 0 line. Volume in the past couple of months as grown larger so somebody(s) is interested in it!!

​
*Please Note* = To do your own research before you either purchase or sell stocks.


----------



## piggybank (8 June 2016)

A nice rise of 40% since my last post which showed a breakout from a consolidation phase. A statement released to the market on the 31st May was to say that Blue Ocean Equities had released an initial coverage research report on the MNS Nachu Graphite Project in South East Tanzania. 

This report (and one done by Bell Potter the week previous) are available on the Magnis Resources website at www.magnis.com.au on the Home page under News & Reports then Broker Reports.

As anyone heard of Blue Ocean Equities? And if so do they have a good record of the research they do?

Regards
PB


----------



## skyQuake (8 June 2016)

piggybank said:


> A nice rise of 40% since my last post which showed a breakout from a consolidation phase. A statement released to the market on the 31st May was to say that Blue Ocean Equities had released an initial coverage research report on the MNS Nachu Graphite Project in South East Tanzania.
> 
> This report (and one done by Bell Potter the week previous) are available on the Magnis Resources website at www.magnis.com.au on the Home page under News & Reports then Broker Reports.
> 
> ...




The same analyst did the Lithium piece early this year. PLS cap raising was done by Blue Ocean too. They're definitely running very hot!


----------



## greggles (9 March 2018)

Magnis Resources announced this morning that it has reached an agreement with the Tanzanian Government to progress its Nachu Graphite Project.

Share price is up 20.24% to 50.5c so far today on the back of the news.


----------



## Miner (10 March 2018)

greggles said:


> Magnis Resources announced this morning that it has reached an agreement with the Tanzanian Government to progress its Nachu Graphite Project.
> 
> Share price is up 20.24% to 50.5c so far today on the back of the news.



By the close of business the rise was only 10.74 % . good gain and good profit who sold out at 20% rise.
Was the hype sufficient to get this steroidal bump ? I personally will go one step forward and two step backward with any deals in Tanzania. Call me cynical but that country has a good history


----------



## System (5 November 2018)

On November 5th, 2018, Magnis Resources Limited changed its name to Magnis Energy Technologies Limited.


----------



## rnr (10 February 2019)

Probably worth keeping an eye on this share which is included in the Emerging Companies Index.


----------



## uniden (12 March 2019)

rnr said:


> View attachment 92038
> 
> 
> Probably worth keeping an eye on this share which is included in the Emerging Companies Index.



MNS Days are over.


----------



## Ann (12 March 2019)

uniden said:


> MNS Days are over.



This is an interesting way bring attention to a stock uniden, welcome to the forum. 



rnr said:


> Probably worth keeping an eye on this share which is included in the Emerging Companies Index.




This looks like a very interesting stock rnr. It has a Lithium focus. Not just a miner but actually with an interest in producing LIB (manufacturing batteries). Reading the HYFR recently released it appears to be cashed up and proceeding with its business. (Not that I am very good at reading reports, so I may be wrong). This is a stock I am going to watch.
Technically speaking it has moved beyond its falling overhead resistance line coming from June 2016. It seems to have a base support of 27c to 28c coming from October 2018. The 200dsma is sliding down and may slip under the price. There is a slight rise in the Twiggs Money Flow, but it is still under 0%. Looking at the EquiVolume chart for a six month period there appears to be selling pressure between 32c and 37c but perhaps a good story, a buoyant stock market and rising lithium prices may well see it rise to greater heights without too much effort, perhaps! 

This is a three year chart


----------



## rnr (12 March 2019)

Ann said:


> This is an interesting way bring attention to a stock uniden, welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Ann,

On the basis that MNS had reversed it's downward trend (bullish divergence) formed on Dec 21st & 24th and a flag had formed just above the 200 SMA was the reason why I thought it might be worth keeping an eye on any further progress.
It is interesting to note that bullish divergence has also formed again on the recent lows.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

*Magnis Energy Technologies’ consortium signs funding deal for US lithium-ion battery production*

_A battery development consortium part-owned by graphite company Magnis Energy Technologies (ASX: MNS) has signed a US$52 million (A$73 million) funding deal for the US-based production of lithium-ion batteries.


Imperium3 New York signed the term sheet via a pre-issued European bond used to fund renewable energy projects, with payments to consist of two stages.


The first payment of US$30 million (A$42 million) will be on completion of final documentation and checks by both parties, with the remaining amount to be issued 12 months after the first payment with no milestone attached.


The deal will allow Imperium3 to invest in the development of lithium-ion batteries at the world-class Huron Campus Gigafactory facility in New York, previously used by IBM to manufacture high-tech equipment. More..




_


----------



## uniden (28 October 2019)

###August 28, 2017MoU signed with future German lithium-ion gigafactory TerraE
November 15, 2017Lithium-ion Battery Binding Sales Agreement Signed for New York Gigafactory
December 1, 2017Graphite Sales Agreement Signed with Major European Group
January 30, 2018Strong Progress Achieved With Lithium-ion Gigafactory in Germany
June 26, 2019NACHU GRAPHITE PROJECT UPDATE
August 22, 2018C4V Delivers Lithium-ion Battery for Smart Grid Project
September 18, 2018Joint Development Agreement Signed with Electric Hypercar Manufacturer - Dendrobium
October 2, 2018Working Solid State Battery Produced and Unveiled at Battery Conference in New York
January 21, 2019BHEL and LIBCOIN plan to build India's first gigafactory
March 18, 2019US$52M Term Sheet Signed for New York Battery Plant
May 6, 2019Corporate Presentation : Benchmark Minerals World Tour, North America
May 15, 2019Batteries supplied to US based Martac
September27, 2019$8 Million in Funding Secured
October 1, 2019Townsville Battery Plant Feasibility Study Submitted
September 30, 2019New York Battery Plant Independent Valuation###

Not hard to see why the SP has been in free-fall for SO long.


----------



## uniden (1 December 2019)

uniden said:


> ###August 28, 2017MoU signed with future German lithium-ion gigafactory TerraE
> November 15, 2017Lithium-ion Battery Binding Sales Agreement Signed for New York Gigafactory
> December 1, 2017Graphite Sales Agreement Signed with Major European Group
> January 30, 2018Strong Progress Achieved With Lithium-ion Gigafactory in Germany
> ...





Ann said:


> *Magnis Energy Technologies’ consortium signs funding deal for US lithium-ion battery production*
> 
> _A battery development consortium part-owned by graphite company Magnis Energy Technologies (ASX: MNS) has signed a US$52 million (A$73 million) funding deal for the US-based production of lithium-ion batteries.
> 
> ...





Ann said:


> *Magnis Energy Technologies’ consortium signs funding deal for US lithium-ion battery production*
> 
> _A battery development consortium part-owned by graphite company Magnis Energy Technologies (ASX: MNS) has signed a US$52 million (A$73 million) funding deal for the US-based production of lithium-ion batteries.
> 
> ...





uniden said:


> ###August 28, 2017MoU signed with future German lithium-ion gigafactory TerraE
> November 15, 2017Lithium-ion Battery Binding Sales Agreement Signed for New York Gigafactory
> December 1, 2017Graphite Sales Agreement Signed with Major European Group
> January 30, 2018Strong Progress Achieved With Lithium-ion Gigafactory in Germany
> ...



SO Ann, what's your thoughts on the puppy now????.


----------



## greggles (10 January 2020)

MNS on fire so far in January. It ended 2019 at 8c and hit 20c today. Volume has been increasing every single trading day this month.

The only announcements in the last few weeks are one on 24 December that announced the resignation of The Hon. Warwick Smith AO as a Non-Executive Director of the Company and a Final Director's Interest Notice and an Initial Director's Interest Notice both on 2 January.

Does anyone have any idea as to what the catalyst might be for the big share price gains so far this month?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2020)

you'd have to get an ASX Speeding Ticket for that!?


----------



## greggles (10 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> you'd have to get an ASX Speeding Ticket for that!?




Yes, you would think so but nothing has been announced as yet. Today's price action has a huge range and it is currently trading near its high for the day. Quite the mystery it would seem.


----------



## fergee (10 January 2020)

greggles said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to what the catalyst might be for the big share price gains so far this month?
> 
> View attachment 99601




For some reason "buy the rumour, sell the news" popped straight into my head when I read this part your post greggles.


----------



## greggles (10 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> you'd have to get an ASX Speeding Ticket for that!?




Announced earlier:






I'm still a little confused as to why the reasons set out at point #3 could result in such dramatic share price gains. There must be some reason why all the buying started early this month.

I suspect we'll see a follow-up announcement in the coming days that will shed more light on recent events.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2020)

greggles said:


> MNS on fire so far in January. It ended 2019 at 8c and hit 20c today. Volume has been increasing every single trading day this month.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea as to what the catalyst might be for the big share price gains so far this month?




Hasn't been any Announcements, but MNS has had a few good days, albeit from much lower base.

Any ideas as to the catalyst this time?


----------



## uniden (12 May 2020)

Have a look at this mutts chart for the last few years, its been doing that for a long time, they have nothing, its a few burnt holders ramping and hoping.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 May 2020)

Well, I bought a small parcel yesterday, and then today bought 2x yesterday's small parcel.
Even old dogs get up, sometimes.
Chart since Friday say's it all. 
Current trend, up.

F.Rock


----------



## uniden (12 May 2020)

You must get out the second it starts to drop, it will go back under 5cents at the end of this ramp.


----------



## uniden (27 May 2020)

looks like this puppy's run out of cash, this could be a long TH.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 June 2020)

Meh


----------



## uniden (5 June 2020)

This puppy has dun this many times over the last three years, one only has to look at what they have acheaved, nothing, this mutt is a traders dream come true.


----------



## uniden (10 June 2020)

You can read this puppy like a book, to late to get out now.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 July 2020)

uniden said:


> You can read this puppy like a book, to late to get out now.



Can I get out now? 
Meh.
Unemotional trading. 


Trade the chart, chart the trade.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 July 2020)

rapid charge EV battery charger claimed by CV4, a partner of MNS

6 minutes for 85%, and maintaining the energy density

_On verra_


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> rapid charge EV battery charger claimed by CV4, a partner of MNS
> 
> 6 minutes for 85%, and maintaining the energy density
> 
> _On verra_



More info on the same issue.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200724/pdf/44ksxqkqgsd1y2.pdf

And

https://thedriven.io/2020/07/28/six...e-at-mooted-3-billion-australian-gigafactory/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 August 2020)

Very terse Announcement:  (at 4.44pm on a Friday)


----------



## Faramir (23 August 2020)

We will never know what Dr Frank Houllis did? I wonder what rumours are flying around? I wonder if Dr Houllis was unfairly dismissed or he really messed up?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Very terse Announcement:  (at 4.44pm on a Friday)
> 
> View attachment 108068



I'll cross Ross Creek in the Arnage tomorrow morning and take a drive up Denham St. to the North Queensland Club for lunch and see what I can find out. 

Dr. Houllis was in Townsville a few days ago. MNS is a third partner in a big battery outfit starting up in Townsville.

I also have a crook elbow, so I can kill two birds with one stone if the good doctor is there. 

gg


----------



## uniden (2 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'll cross Ross Creek in the Arnage tomorrow morning and take a drive up Denham St. to the North Queensland Club for lunch and see what I can find out.
> 
> Dr. Houllis was in Townsville a few days ago. MNS is a third partner in a big battery outfit starting up in Townsville.
> 
> ...



Looks like they are out of money AGAIN.


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2021)

I have chosen MNS as 1 of my 4 picks in the Tipping Competition for Full CY 2021, only looked at the charts for my picks. Thought I'd post a quick chart recording my thoughts at this time.

5 months ago (July 2020) price showed good momentum, stronger than XAO at the time and with increasing volume. This has finally moved the Short term MA above the Long term MA, 1st time in nearly 4 years.
Price has pulled back a little and gone sideways over the last 5 months but still hasn't closed below the 50% level of the move up from the low in June giving me a some hope it will hold.

Can it get back to towards the $1.00 level by the end of the year? I don't know but it needs to get a move on and if it does it will be a great return.


----------



## uniden (4 January 2021)

No way its EVER going to get back to the $1 mark, do feel sorry for the family's who have been sucked in to buying this dog, one only has to look at what they have EVER achieved, and then look at EVERY time line, never has meet one of them.


----------



## debtfree (4 January 2021)

I hear you @uniden and you are most likely 100% correct. Thanks for the warning. 

I had to pick 4 Stocks for the Comp and I just quickly looked at the charts, didn't read up on them as I didn't have the time. I only need 1 flyer to put me in with a chance so if it's not to be this one, so be it. Not a holder.


----------



## uniden (4 January 2021)

Have a look at the staff turn over, would be hard to find a company that has hired and fired as many top staff.


----------



## greggles (28 January 2021)

debtfree said:


> Can it get back to towards the $1.00 level by the end of the year? I don't know but it needs to get a move on and if it does it will be a great return.




Well, MNS has broken out, so it's well on its way. Two big days of high volume and share price gains. No announcements have been released since 5 January so it's hard to tell what's behind the recent price action.

I'm expecting an ASX Price & Volume query, as this will probably come up on their radar.


----------



## uniden (28 January 2021)

Watch this crash again.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2021)

greggles said:


> Well, MNS has broken out... Two big days of high volume and share price gains. No announcements have been released since 5 January so it's hard to tell what's behind the recent price action.
> I'm expecting an ASX Price & Volume query, as this will probably come up on their radar.



_Marana _gave this on another site


> _Frank gave an interview claiming 1GWh of plant is worth $5 billion and that MNS's New York plant with its $5M of 2nd hand equipment from a liquidation sale (i recall it was previously 1GWh to be upgraded to 3Gwh for US$52M per 2019 Annual Report) will be producing by end of 2021. The interview is here: https://omny.fm/shows/ceo-interviews/frank-...gy-technologies_


----------



## uniden (28 January 2021)

Fran k has said plenty over the years, nothing has ever come to light.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2021)

that's 50% today, and 100% in 2 days


----------



## uniden (28 January 2021)

Done that many times before.


----------



## qldfrog (4 February 2021)

trading halt stopping my sell order.


----------



## uniden (4 February 2021)

How many times have we read they all most have funding????, how many times have we read about the GIGA factory's all over the world????, the ONLY wat to make money on this going no place puppy is buy and sell on all the ramps.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 February 2021)

I'll have a strong flat white with no sugar, thx Uniden.


----------



## qldfrog (4 February 2021)

uniden said:


> How many times have we read they all most have funding????, how many times have we read about the GIGA factory's all over the world????, the ONLY wat to make money on this going no place puppy is buy and sell on all the ramps.



Was too late by a day🙄


----------



## uniden (4 February 2021)

What I find amusing is that the punters think that 40Mill will build and set up a factory.


----------



## qldfrog (4 February 2021)

uniden said:


> What I find amusing is that the punters think that 40Mill will build and set up a factory.



while they happily sell a suburban 3 bedrooms bungalow for 1.5m


----------



## uniden (5 February 2021)

My bet is we will see the GIGA news is just a CR, bet the long term holders are now wondering how it was they got sucked in to this lot, can you name just one time line they have got right from day one???.
This puppy has survived from day one on CRs and never achieved any thing.


----------



## samuilk (8 February 2021)

@uniden , what is with strong hatred towards this company?


----------



## uniden (9 February 2021)

No hatred at all, how many years have they been posting that they have almost got the finance??? how many times have they told the punters that the factory's are almost ready to be built????, the punters who are ramping this baby are the burnt long term holders.

Do feel sorry for the GIGA holders who have talked there family's in to investing in  this puppy,  going to be a hard pill to swallow when this comes to a end.

Don't come back that I am a burnt X holder, I have not held any share for over 15years, I don't gamble.


----------



## samuilk (9 February 2021)

uniden said:


> No hatred at all, how many years have they been posting that they have almost got the finance??? how many times have they told the punters that the factory's are almost ready to be built????, the punters who are ramping this baby are the burnt long term holders.
> 
> Do feel sorry for the GIGA holders who have talked there family's in to investing in  this puppy,  going to be a hard pill to swallow when this comes to a end.
> 
> Don't come back that I am a burnt X holder, I have not held any share for over 15years, I don't gamble.




I see, shady company D:


----------



## frugal.rock (9 February 2021)

Uniden joined ASF in January 2018.

Uniden has not posted in any other threads, Magnus only.

I have not seen a blatant down ramper on ASF such as seen here and I question the "contribution" this member provides.

Further, the membership of  Uniden in ASF seems to have been founded  for one obvious purpose only.

I don't hold Magnus but have in the past.
Do your own research.


----------



## uniden (9 February 2021)

Frugal,, I have never held any LOM,CVI,CDU,GDN,AKK,NAG,CAZ,ERL,NDO,CCI,EGO,AWD, but you will see I posted on all them dogs, just look how many of them are still listed to day.
You are a burnt holder is always the reply I have got over the last 15 years I have been posting on dogs.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 February 2021)

uniden said:


> I have never held any LOM,CVI,CDU,GDN,AKK,NAG,CAZ,ERL,NDO,CCI,EGO,AWD, but you will see I posted on all them dogs, just look how many of them are still listed to day.



I see on this forum, this is the only thread you have posted in (under Uniden tag). Where have you posted on the stocks you mention?

I understand your desire to pose your opinion that MNS is a dog, and that is within your rights, all I encourage is for others to do their own research.

I have no opinion either way, anymore, apart from the fact that if I held my holding from May last year, I would now be sitting on over 500% profit.

I would value negative opinions from forum members such as @Dona Ferentes @finicky @galumay due to their solid and seemingly broad due diligence on stocks.

Do you have any stocks you like and are positive about?, as I would sure like to hear about them if you do.
I am a firm believer that often successes are derived from failures, mistakes & errors and really only time will tell if you are correct on this one.
Perhaps MNS has been bumbling along but is finding their way now? I am not qualified to say, however, the rise of the share price seems to suggest that investors are willing to buy.


----------



## uniden (9 February 2021)

I have posted over the  last 15 years  as sue12 and as pilots, all my old post are still on HC if you want to look,  I have spent a good part of my life working for company's who was only set up to make some directors rich, one only has to look at CDU, just look at how the rampers was going to sue the pants off the down rampers, LOL, look who's in the poo now at CDU.
I have NOT held any share in the last 15 years, I am retired.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

and there I was, thinking you were the  _work experience guy_. 

Still waiting for my coffee.


----------



## uniden (9 February 2021)

_''work experience guy_.''

When it comes to Oil/Gas mining I AM your man.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

Lithium-ion battery company Magnis Energy Technologies (ASX:MNS) has doubled to 32 cents per share since its mid-January low as the firm announced Monday it had raised $34m in a heavily-oversubscribed capital raising. The funds raised from institutional and sophisticated investors will be used to fast-track its iM3NY lithium-ion battery manufacturing plant in the US state of New York.


> “Stronger investor appetite for clean energy technologies was evident through the overwhelming demand for this raise,” chairman, Frank Poullas, said.




The plant will be one of the largest lithium-ion cell manufacturers in the United States and is to begin production later this year.
“We have been working hard to achieve this funding for our New York project and to become a significant global producer of lithium-ion batteries,” said Poullas.


Evolution Capital Advisors was the lead manager for the company’s capital raising that was priced at 28 cents per share, and because of its size the placement was split into two tranches. Each share will have an attached option with a strike price of 50 cents per share with a two-year expiry date.

The company has also sourced a range of debt and equity opportunities to secure project financing for the New York battery plant with finalisation anticipated by the end of March.

x.x.x.x.x.x.x
Separately, Magnis Energy’s business partner Charge C4V has been selected to supply its CCCV (C4V) lithium-ion battery to the US government’s Department of Energy. C4V has found ways to build a lithium-ion battery that reduces use of potentially toxic materials such as cadmium and heavy metals, and leads to less pollution.


> “For example, it appears that comparable batteries can use nearly double the amount of copper used in the C4V battery and copper refining is ofter a primary driver in particulate emissions in battery manufacturing,” said consultancy Abt Associates which assessed the impact of C4V’s battery production.




The US Department of Energy is developing a solar-powered hybrid system for grid stabilisation in a project led by Binghamton University and includes the New York Power Authority.


> “C4V is a leading lithium-ion battery technology company and has developed a long cycle life battery technology that could be a perfect match for renewable energy integration,” Binghamton University associate professor at the Department of Electrical and Computer Engineering, Dr Ziang Zhang, said.




Magnis Energy has a 10 per cent shareholding in C4V and its grid stabilisation project will enhance grid stability through the coordination of multiple solar plants including battery storage units from C4V. The framework will be demonstrated in a 1-megawatt hybrid solar power plant controlled by grid-forming inverters at Brookhaven National Laboratory.


> “We are very excited to be selected in another US government project and being the sole partner providing cutting edge lithium-ion battery technology immensely favourable to renewable energy adoption,” Charge CCCV president, Shailesh Upreti, said.




New York’s Clean Energy Standard was revised in 2019 to require 100 per cent carbon-free electricity in the US state by 2040, when 29 per cent came from renewable sources in 2018.










						Magnis Energy and EcoGraf ride wave of lithium-ion investor interest - Stockhead
					

Lithium-ion battery company Magnis Energy Technologies (ASX:MNS) has doubled to 32 cents per share as it raises $34m in a large capital raising.




					stockhead.com.au


----------



## uniden (9 February 2021)

How many times have they posted that before????????????????????.


----------



## uniden (9 February 2021)

The plant will be one of the largest lithium-ion cell manufacturers in the United States and is to begin production later this year.
“We have been working hard to achieve this funding for our New York project and to become a significant global producer of lithium-ion batteries,” said Poullas.

Same old same old, we have read that HOW many times now.


----------



## uniden (10 February 2021)

Just for you Dona.

Hey Trommel,

1) Tesla Nevada
2) Tesla California (10GWh)
3) LG Michigan (5GWh in 2019, has been scaling towards 20GWh since)
4) SK Innovation Georgia Plant #1 (11GWh) Plans to be Operational Dec 2021

I strongly recommend all newbies to please DYOR and only refer to trusted sources of information such as Benchmark Minerals Intelligence or Roskill etc.

There is an alarming number of RED FLAGS from people pumping this stock on Facebook & Twitter. Someone has even setup a copy cat page on twitter and pretending to be Magnis Energy (Major Red Flag Pump).


----------



## uniden (12 February 2021)

When you see 1,000,000 shares traded in house you can bet your last $ its what we called washing the shares.


----------



## Sean K (15 April 2021)

This battery maker looks interesting. Been watching for a while and looks to be breaking up, potentially out, again. Not sure if it's just running on RE vibe or whether there's any fundamentals for the long term.


----------



## uniden (18 April 2021)

Monday will be interesting, wonder what the story will be as to what has gone wrong with the giga funding this time, I am still waiting to read about the 50 mill funding that was in the bag 17March two years ago.
Must be about time for some to quit again, strange that any one would quit when we read about how giga this company is going to be.


----------



## uniden (20 April 2021)

You can read this dog like a book,  bet the big family's holders must now wonder why they got involved.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2021)

uniden said:


> You can read this dog like a book,  bet the big family's holders must now wonder why they got involved.



LOL, started well yesterday but then people must have read the interest rate on the loan. 12.5%.... Maybe that's average for this type of deal but on the surface of it, that's quite high compared to the cash rate.


----------



## uniden (5 May 2021)

This dogs days are well and truly over, at long last the punters have woken up, do feel sorry for the family's that was sucked in to this dog big time


----------



## Sean K (6 May 2021)

uniden said:


> This dogs days are well and truly over, at long last the punters have woken up, do feel sorry for the family's that was sucked in to this dog big time




Not sure about that. I have no idea of the fundamentals on these things, they all seem to be running on sentiment to me. Tech wise just meeting some support so odds are it bounces around here for a bit.


----------



## uniden (6 May 2021)

This has been bouncing around for a very long time,  it even went to over the $1 mark long ago on nothing, look at what going on now, they are pushing out loads of feel good news reports and the SP is going down, now what's that telling you.
Sure looks to me like the holders have woken up to this lot.


----------



## uniden (13 May 2021)

How good it must be for the long term holders to see Frank buying again.


----------



## uniden (4 June 2021)

Interesting to see how the back slappers over the road are raving on this morning over a old reagitated feel good  release.


----------



## Sean K (4 June 2021)

uniden said:


> Interesting to see how the back slappers over the road are raving on this morning over a old reagitated feel good  release.




So, this is the battery they're making in NY? What's it power? A kettle? Why is this so good?


----------



## uniden (8 June 2021)

LOL, So the GIGA factory in NY is up and running,  how come the SP is not $5?????, the ramp master, and his family team, had this dogs SP at GIGA $$$$$$ once the factory was on line,  WOW look at the GIGA trades today, this dog going to be lucky to hold 25cents at this rate.


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2021)

uniden said:


> LOL, So the GIGA factory in NY is up and running,  how come the SP is not $5?????, the ramp master, and his family team, had this dogs SP at GIGA $$$$$$ once the factory was on line,  WOW look at the GIGA trades today, this dog going to be lucky to hold 25cents at this rate.




I love your confidence in the management of this company. Inspiring. 

So, any idea what that little battery actually does power, and for how long? Maybe a kettle and a toaster, for breakfast?


----------



## uniden (8 June 2021)

Not long ago the ramp master had them powering a submarine, BUT just last week I see they could be powering the moon buggy's, Mate there is no stopping this dog when it comes to dreams.


----------



## uniden (17 June 2021)

25cents on its way?????????.


----------



## Sean K (17 June 2021)

uniden said:


> 25cents on its way?????????.




Needs to hold at .27 or I think it's got further than that to go. 👻


----------



## uniden (29 June 2021)

Looks like 27cents is gone, the big holders must now be wondering how they got this one so wrong.


----------



## uniden (7 July 2021)

Its all over for the burnt big holders.


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2021)

Went into a trading halt several days ago for a capital raise, then suspended because there was a hiccup and now they're re-re-suspending to finalise the transaction. Wouldn't you have all the ducks lined up before actually announcing you were doing a capital raise? 🦧


----------



## uniden (30 September 2021)

Wouldn't you have all the ducks lined up before actually announcing you were doing a capital raise? 🦧

They don't have any ducks, its all over.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 October 2021)

On Tuesday, the securities regulator ASIC joined the ASX Pump Organisation channel in its name as the market opened at 10am AEDT to warn its 400 odd members against trying to pump the price of penny stock Magnis Energy Technologies higher.



> _“We’re monitoring this channel, and we may be investigating you. Remember – you run the risk of a criminal record, including fines and prison time by being involved in pump-and-dump campaigns,_” ASIC warned.





> “We can see all trades and have access to trader identities. We can identify underlying clients and networks of connected parties, and can also analyse trading patterns.”



The group’s organisers again responded by abusing ASIC and deleting its warnings.



> “_ASIC, if you are busy watching over 400 little traders buying up a stock together then you are pathetic. Go for the big funds that manipulate stocks on a daily basis,”_ read a message from the group’s administrator. “_Scum of the earth. Let the riot begin.”_




Another group member, identifying as AG, posted a screenshot showing Magnis Energy’s rising share price and unusually large trade volumes on the Commsec trading app often favoured by retail investors.

Other group members heeded the warning and left the channel. The attempt to pump Magnis’ shares fell flat after it opened 1.5¢, or 4.1 per cent, higher at 38¢, before drifting lower through the trading day to close at 36.5¢.

A total of 13.17 million shares were traded on a value of about $4.9 million, which is within historical ranges of daily volumes. On Wednesday, the stock sold for 37¢.
---
......_ wonder if we'll hear from uniden?_


----------



## uniden (22 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> On Tuesday, the securities regulator ASIC joined the ASX Pump Organisation channel in its name as the market opened at 10am AEDT to warn its 400 odd members against trying to pump the price of penny stock Magnis Energy Technologies higher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uniden (22 October 2021)

Would love to see the two big pumpers (burnt holders) pulled in to line.


----------



## greggles (2 November 2021)

MNS up another 10% today. 30c to over 50c in a month isn't something to sneeze at. The market cap is around $425 million right now, which is huge for a company with no revenue to all.

Everything seems to be rising on the M3NY Lithium-ion Battery Plant in New York which is expected to commence semi-automated production in the current quarter.

A lot of strong feelings about this company. It will be interesting to see how things play out in the coming months.


----------



## Enna (2 November 2021)

Look out for when they get the Oppies over the line, it will crash.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2021)

@uniden and @Enna share the same IP address and almost identical email addresses. Both accounts have now been terminated.


----------



## Sean K (26 November 2021)

This company is fun to watch. In the news consistently for all the wrong reasons. Today's chuckle is that they've had to remove references in their presentation regarding the value of their company that could be "up to $10b"..... lol


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2021)

These guys just can't stay out of the news...

The Australian definitely has a thing for MNS...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> These guys just can't stay out of the news...



If you are going to post that, then the rebuttal should also be included



> _Magnis Energy Technologies Ltd (ASX: MNS) (the Company) refers to The Australian newspaper which has today published an article concerning the company and some of its directors under the Headline: “Magnis Energy hooked up with alleged on the run drug boss Hakan Arif”. The article asserted that Magnis was involved “in some sort of arrangement” with Mr Arif and had “engaged” him.
> 
> Each of these assertions in the article and the headline is false.  _






> _Magnis has retained Queen’s Counsel and senior lawyers to represent it in proceedings arising from the assertions and imputations in this article and from recent defamatory articles including from the same author and newspaper and will bring proceedings against any republication of these false assertions.
> 
> Magnis has never had any engagement with Mr Arif and has never made any payment to him. _


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> If you are going to post that, then the rebuttal should also be included




_will bring proceedings against any republication of these false assertions._

Geeesh. Guess I better delete it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> _will bring proceedings against any republication of these false assertions._
> 
> Geeesh. Guess I better delete it.



Earning Brownie points, reading to the end of article (is there an emoji for that?).


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2021)

David Ross from The Australia has definitely got a ting for MNS and their Chair. He smells something...


----------



## Country Lad (31 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> This company is fun to watch. In the news consistently for all the wrong reasons. Today's chuckle is that they've had to remove references in their presentation regarding the value of their company that could be "up to $10b"..... lol




and now the announcement that has it up 13%.



> _• Exciting initial results in Extra Fast Charging (EFC) battery program with 7Ah (Amp hour) commercial cells using C4V’s patented BMLMP Technology
> • Current results show no capacity loss after 250 cycles with 15 min charge and variable discharge rates
> • Previous Fast Charging (FC) program concluded with significant results after more than 6,000 cycles • EFC and FC expected to have a major impact on the transportation industry
> • New York State Energy Research & Development Authority (NYSERDA) EFC Bus Program Progressing Magnis Energy Technologies Limited (“Magnis”, or the “Company”) (ASX: MNS; OTCQX: MNSEF) is very pleased to announce significant results from the EFC battery program achieved using 7Ah commercial cells. The cells are developed using BMLMP technology by Magnis’ partner, Charge CCCV, LLC. (“C4V”). Magnis has a 9.65% stake in C4V._


----------



## Sean K (31 December 2021)

Country Lad said:


> and now the announcement that has it up 13%.




I wonder what David Ross will come up with next? 

(Didn't a journalist named David Ross get shot by an asset in a Borne film?)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 July 2022)

Magnis isn't letting go



> Magnis Technologies has lodged a federal court application demanding penny stock message board HotCopper disclose the identity of 15 anonymous posters it believes disparaged the company. The 22 July application against HotCopper operator Report Card Pty Ltd seeks an order to force HotCopper to disclose the full name and address of each poster in addition to email addresses, any internet protocol (IP) address, the internet service provider, and any social media accounts linked to the HotCopper accounts.....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2022)

on the business side, dramas aside;
_New York Lithium-ion Battery Plant Begins Commercial Production 
_
• Commercial production has commenced at the iM3NY New York Lithium-ion Battery Plant based in Endicott, New York
• Initial production of several thousand cells expected in the next month which will ramp up to 15,000 cells/day as production scales up to an annual production rate of 1.8GWh 
• First few weeks of production will be tested for quality assurance before sales start with first revenues expected in late September
• Green credentialed batteries produced to use C4V’s BMLMP Cathode Technology which DOES NOT contain nickel or conflict metals such as cobalt
• Green hydroelectricity will be used for production 
• Future plans to increase annual capacity to 38GWh by 2030








(DNH)


----------

